# 4.3L V6 Timing Gear Install



## 13213 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, I am here to see if I can get a little help. I am currently installing the timing gears on my 1996 s10. This may end up being a stupid question, but I want to make sure I do it right.
Where do I want the dots on the timing gears to be when I put it back together? The crank and the cam have been rolled multiple times. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

a rule of thumb is to point the marks at each other, as in crank mark up, cam mark down. 

With distributor engines, point the rotor to the number one plug tower. Otherwise, remove a valve cover so you can see the number one rockers and make sure they are both closed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Crank up and cam down is correct.


----------



## 13213 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, That's what I thought. Just wanted to be sure before I went back together with everything. 

I assume that it doesn't matter which revolution the crank is on, since the #1 piston is at TDC every time the crank timing mark is at top. I don't think it matters if it is on the compression stroke or the exhaust stroke. I assume that can be adjusted through the distributer. 

Thank you again guys, your feedback is appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it does not make any difference TDC on the piston is TDC


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would aslo pull the spark plugs. It makes much easier to turn the crank to the correct
position.

BG


----------



## 13213 (Feb 28, 2014)

Again, thanks for the replies. We did pull the spark plugs and you are right, it does make it much easier to turn the crank. 
We actually have the entire engine back together and running. Had a slight issue when we first tried to start, it didn't sound like it was firing properly. It actually sounded like a popping noise in the exhaust, which led me to believe that we were firing on the exhaust stroke. Pulled the distributor and flipped it 180 and the truck fired right up... must have done something right.

This completes my replacement of the main and rod bearings along with a new crankshaft, new water pump, thermostat, lower intake gaskets, and a few other gaskets and seals including rear main seal, timing cover seal, and front and rear transmission seals. 

50 miles so far... (knock on wood) everything looks good.
Thanks for the help. It is hard to find information sometimes, this seems like a good place, keep up the good work guys.:thumb:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

All GM's are set like that that were built before 1995 as far as I know, I've seen inside all of them between 1964 and 1993 so I can say this when you line up the marks the #1 should be a TDC and the valves should be closed on #1 no matter which motor it is.
If I remember right Ford and Dodge V engines are the same way


----------

